# tdm you bad influence, you!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I may be having hamster number 10 tomorrow.
Me, who is supposed to be downsizing 

Well the lady i bought Jim's imac and rabbit cage off of has this little girl syrian...

Now this little girl attacks cats.. And the poor woman is having to look after a mummy cat and a litter of kittens for a rescue centre she fosters for.. 
I would hate that job. Having all these gorgeous kittens to play with, must be a chore 

So imagine my surprise when she rang me and asked me to "look after" the hamster for her 

So i may be going to get her tomorrow at 6.30 :blushing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I may be having hamster number 10 tomorrow.
> Me, who is supposed to be downsizing
> 
> Well the lady i bought Jim's imac and rabbit cage off of has this little girl syrian...
> ...


Erm I can obviously see why this is my fault, so I think I would just like to say :001_tt2:. Anyway haven't you gone to bed once already tonight?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Erm I can obviously see why this is my fault, so I think I would just like to say :001_tt2:. Anyway haven't you gone to bed once already tonight?


Yes, but the giant "S" word was in my bed  :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Yes, but the giant "S" word was in my bed  :crying:


A giant sword was in your bed, why did you have a giant sword in your bed?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> A giant sword was in your bed, why did you have a giant sword in your bed?


An *"S"* word

You know what i mean..

A giant puppy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> An *"S"* word
> 
> You know what i mean..
> 
> A giant puppy


Damn those giant 'puppys' get everywhere.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

You need a puppy catcher. One with a fluffy tail like Theo


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha  .............................. sorry i shouoldnt laugh really !!! 

omgggggggg you may actually have more hamsters than me by tomrrow then lol 

BUT............... i hopefully have some baby winter whites on the way on tuesday and wednesday  lol soooo you wont be ahead of me for long lol :blushing: not that i have tooo many hamsters or that im a hoarder of course !


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> haha  .............................. sorry i shouoldnt laugh really !!!
> 
> omgggggggg you may actually have more hamsters than me by tomrrow then lol
> 
> BUT............... i hopefully have some baby winter whites on the way on tuesday and wednesday  lol soooo you wont be ahead of me for long lol :blushing: not that i have tooo many hamsters or that im a hoarder of course !


 :yikes:
I must be bad if i have even more than you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> haha  .............................. sorry i shouoldnt laugh really !!!
> 
> omgggggggg you may actually have more hamsters than me by tomrrow then lol
> 
> BUT............... i hopefully have some baby winter whites on the way on tuesday and wednesday  lol soooo you wont be ahead of me for long lol :blushing: not that i have tooo many hamsters or that im a hoarder of course !


Ha, I've got more rodents than you both.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ha, I've got more rodents than you both.


:001_tt2: So do I as I've got the same number of wodents as TDM :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> :001_tt2: So do I as I've got the same number of wodents as TDM :001_tt2:


Hey we are wodent twins.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

haha okay how many have you 2 got then ??


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

14 rodents!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I have 15 rodents 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If zt and me get another one we can be rodent triplets with Red.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> If zt and me get another one we can be rodent triplets with Red.


You are not allowed anymore!!!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> If zt and me get another one we can be rodent triplets with Red.


You could get Remy and Fidgets daddy 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> You are not allowed anymore!!!


I'm pretty sure that we have said this to you too and yet your getting hamster what number now?? :nono:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I'm pretty sure that we have said this to you too and yet your getting hamster what number now?? :no:


When did someone say no to me??? I wasnt here that day


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> You could get Remy and Fidgets daddy
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


I would consider it if I already had a big rat cage but I want to get some Bumrat babys and I can't have too many or my oh will leave home.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I'm pretty sure that we have said this to you too and yet your getting hamster what number now?? :nono:


At least number 1000000 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> At least number 1000000
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


 how rude


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's something funny... Look at the titles of the related threads at the bottom of this page 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I must admit I decided to get my first ever hamster after reading TDM and Akai's posts lol.

Your BOTH bad influence's !

I've officially owned a hamster for 3 days and I have already been measuring up space for a rat cage AND bought a second hamster cage so I can have some dwarfs


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> I must admit I decided to get my first ever hamster after reading TDM and Akai's posts lol.
> 
> Your BOTH bad influence's !
> 
> I've officially owned a hamster for 3 days and I have already been measuring up space for a rat cage AND bought a second hamster cage so I can have some dwarfs


Moi? :O I think you must means Srhdufe. She's the bad influence around here.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Nope definately you lol.

I wanted a rat after looking reading a few of your posts and then decided on a hamster as I havn't got the space for a rat cage yet


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Nope definately you lol.
> 
> I wanted a rat after looking reading a few of your posts and then decided on a hamster as I havn't got the space for a rat cage yet


*whispers* Psssst, get a couple of rats 

*looks aroud innocently* Me? I didn't say that. TDM did. She's the rat addict around here. I don't own any rats atall, honest! *Attempts to hide 13 rats down my top*



Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol I have already measured out a space and spent most of the day re-arranging furniture so that in a day or two I can suddenly announe to the OH that I want some rats and pretend it wasn't planned at all 

I'm planning on getting one of those big cages that go from the floor and are really tall, how many would rats would you recomend in something like that?

Once I have ok it with the OH i will find an exact cage and measurements etc.

You have 13 rats 

I thought I was bad with 5 cats but i'm slowly starting a zoo


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Cat_Crazy said:


> Lol I have already measured out a space and spent most of the day re-arranging furniture so that in a day or two I can suddenly announe to the OH that I want some rats and pretend it wasn't planned at all
> 
> I'm planning on getting one of those big cages that go from the floor and are really tall, how many would rats would you recomend in something like that?
> 
> ...


Send me a pic of the cage you're thinking of? Easier to see from a pic  I have a tower cage (from petworlddirect) and that has enough space for 14 rats. I have modified mine so it has the ground level and a middle level so they have more playing space and I've also added lots of shelves and hammocks and tubes etc so they have lots to play in.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I was thinking something along the lines of this

Royal Suite 95 Twin Tier Rat Cage by Savic-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Just not quite as expensive!!

Plus I need to check it will fit in the space I have cleared first.

I am looking to get 4 or 5 rats maximum really but want to have lots of space for them so if it means I can only fit 2 or 3 then so be it (I will just buy a bigger cage and sneak it past OH)


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

How much are you looking to spend?

Pet World Direct - Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages

I'll go through them one by one

The explorer
A good cage and like the one you linked to but cheaper. It'll happily hold 14-15 rats so 4 or 5 in there would have a field day, the'd be mega spoiled bubbas 

The happy house
Don't know much about this, it looks good and with the addition of LOTS of shelves and hammocks it looks to be a good cage. Probably more suited to chichillas or degus who like running and climbing and jumping though

The tower
The cage I am always gushing on about. Not suitable for very young rats but once they reach 6-8 weeks they should be ok, just might need a bit of rat proofing round the bottom where the bars are slightly further apart (cardboard and string is your friend). Barspacing overall is ok and you can do anything with it pretty much. It's your own blank space and you can create ratty heaven in there 

The abode
Also a good cage but for older rats as the bar spacing is too wide for young'uns. Again a completely blank space for you to fill 

And ignore the others on that page. They're crap 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Another hamster when you should be downsizing! It must be tdm's fault!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Another hamster when you should be downsizing! It must be tdm's fault!!


 How could you say that, its not like I have loads of rodents anyway I run a rodent sanctuary, its caller Doras home for little critters, its where little rodents who have been abandoned by their mummys can come to live out their lives........... Honest

Cat_Crazy I just have one thing to say to you, welcome to the dark side hun .


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I have more rodents than all of you :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I have more rodents than all of you :001_tt2:


Not even gonna try to compete with you Marcia, how many do you have?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

At the moment, i have 30


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

30!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Most of them are gerbils


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> How much are you looking to spend?
> 
> Pet World Direct - Rat Chinchilla and Other Cages
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice!!

Now all I have to do is convince my girlfriend or hope she dosn't notice them


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> How could you say that, its not like I have loads of rodents anyway I run a rodent sanctuary, its caller Doras home for little critters, its where little rodents who have been abandoned by their mummys can come to live out their lives........... Honest
> 
> Cat_Crazy I just have one thing to say to you, welcome to the dark side hun .


Thank you !!

I must say it's much more fun on the dark side


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww glad she's going to a happy home  I think some of you need a hamster addict helpline though!


----------

